# 3 new fish!



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

Ok. Made another stop at Petsmart today, intending on buying a girl.... ended up leaving with a girl and 2 boys lol.

Anyway, I need some help with some names. I named this boy.... his name is Peel (like orange peel lol)



















But, I need help with this boy:










And this little girl:










I've got Peel in my 2 gal, and the two white ones I have in 1 gal critter keepers. It's all I have room for at the moment, luckily it gets pretty warm here during the summer (like 110 degree average lol) so I don't need to worry too much about heat. I bought some freeze dried blood worms, and all 5 of them ate every scrap. I'm thinking about breeding the two white ones, as soon as I make some more room anyway lol. So, think y'all can help me out with some names?


----------



## Cyphus (May 10, 2010)

hiya! Welcome to the forum! Yes, the lighter-coloured ones would be nicely matched~ Just curious: Have you ever tried breeding before?


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I love the white one 

Snowy, Ice, Frost?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Your fish are very pretty! Breeding isn't as easy as it seems, you need to research until your brain hurts.lol  I think you need at least a 10G to spawn them in. Females can be even more aggressive than males. We have some amazing breeders here that I'm sure would love to give you information and there are tons of threads in the breeding portion so you can read up.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!! beautiful bettas.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I love all of their colors. Pretty fish.


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

I'm not going to rush into breeding that's for sure lol. I have a 10g with my 2 other boys in it (Seoul, who's a blue combtail, and Patch who's a blue crowntail with red fins.). I still need to come up with some names for the two whie ones.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm not talking to you cmndrJOE not only do you have stunning bettas but you never told us the name of the cabbage plant  and im so hoping its you who has the cabbage plant haha


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

Aw Welsh! I looked for the name, and the store had it labeled as "general aquarium plant" lol. Maybe someone here can identify it for us?


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

very nice umm silver is a good name and for the girl lauren idk


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I think I know what its called xD


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

Oh tell me tell me


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Emmm.... nope


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Right, don't take my word for it but from google it seems to look an awful lot like a Purple Waffle xD


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

A purple waffle? Lol that's an interesting name... and suprisingly its making me hungry for breakfast foods too.... hmm. Might have to go to Dennny's for lunch lol.

Oh I got a couple of better pics for the namless ones:

Girl:

















Boy:


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Yup, apparently a Hemigraphis exotica but I could be wrong, I am blonde  

I don't know about names I suck at that maybe for the boy Edward Cullen cause unless he has flash on him he doesn't sparkle  haha thats so lame lmao


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

Eew no I H.A.T.E. twilight. Lol.

I'm thinking Cello for the boy.... cuz he looks like he's got cellophane on him.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I thought Edward was creative of me lol. Cello is good, not as creative though


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

Grr... neither is u dying ur hair black.... lmao

P.s. black hair > blonde imo :yummy:


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

It's not black its brown lmao and we can't discuss my hair colour on here people will get pissed lmao


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

Lol

Cello is a dumb name.

It's my thread... I can talk about your hair in here if I want... right? Lol maybe not. Pm me if u wanna talk about ur hair more.... lmao


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I was just humouring you with Cello cause I have my heart set on Edward so nothing you say will compare


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

>.< no twilight


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

I have one that looks identical to your white one. I also got him at Petsmart. He has the best personality! My son got to name him and he picked Snowflake.


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

That's a great name, but I've always been one who comes up a name for a funny reason (I.e. my first betta, Seoul, reminds me of a level in a game I used to play, Blue night over Seoul, and since he's all blue, it fit. My second fish, patch, was named because a "soul patch" is the description for a guy's facial hair that grows under his lip. Hell even my dog, Spec, is named that because she's too small to be a spot lol.) I gotta come up with something hilarious.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey, don't hate on Twighlight!  Why can't we talk about hair on here?lol


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh yes, now you have started something cmndrJOE


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

Oh blame it all on me Welsh! Ur the one that posted a new pic of yourself. I just made a simple comment.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I didn't post it, i simply just changed my original one


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

Its a new pic to me!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Great fish! I think the name Peel is awesome!


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

Thanks! I thought it was pretty clever myself lol.


----------

